# Quick start videoing on 5Diii



## LewisShermer (Apr 9, 2014)

So I want to start shooting video on my 5Diii. I've done it on a friends 5Diii for his band before but he set up all the settings for what he required.

I've been shooting for about 15 years so I'm pretty proficient and understand the delicacies of still photography but I'm not properly down with frame rates vs. shutter speed when filming.

Are there any set rules that I can follow? I don't really want it to be trial and error...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAVURlM7nKU : this is the kind of thing I'll be aiming for, with shots from recording, playing live, some set up against coloured backgrounds and messing about etc, I'll be using 35mm 1.4, 50mm 1.4, 100mm 2.8 so nice fast lenses so high ISO's wont be an issue.

what would be the best shutter speed and frame rate to use? does it really matter that much? I'll be editing it all in premiere pro i guess...


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2014)

the basic rule of thumb is to double the frame rate to establish your shutter speed. With Pal your frame rate is typically 25 fps so your shutter speed should be 1/50 of a second. Of course all rules can be broken to get some creative effects.


----------



## LewisShermer (Apr 9, 2014)

OMGzzzz fps! this is the most complicated thing ever. I don't even know how to work Premier Pro! I assume that I bang it all into there, do my cutting and post-produce in After Effects???


----------



## mkabi (Apr 9, 2014)

LewisShermer said:


> OMGzzzz fps! this is the most complicated thing ever. I don't even know how to work Premier Pro! I assume that I bang it all into there, do my cutting and post-produce in After Effects???



Its not that complicated.
Go to the camera menu, set it up the way you want it.
1080/30p (looks more like home video)
1080/24p (looks more like film).
720/60p (for slow motion stuff)

Set shutter speed to be double that of the frames, so 30p = 60; 24p = 48 (but there is no 48 on your 5DIII, so set it at 50 - close enough) and obviously 60p = 120.

If you want to know the theory behind it, check this out:
Lok C Top Tips: How to record awesome videos on a DSLR Part 2


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2014)

1080/30p (looks more like home video)
1080/24p (looks more like film).
720/60p (for slow motion stuff)


Hi mkabi, aren't those numbers base on the NTSC system, if he's in the UK wouldn't he be better off standardizing his workflow to the PAL system?


----------



## LewisShermer (Apr 10, 2014)

does PAL and NTSC count any more with most things being viewed on an LED TV or computer screen?

Cheers for the help. I'd be going for more of a film effect


----------



## Jeff (Apr 11, 2014)

Imperial or Metric? as someone who doesn't care for fractions I know what I would choose, the lobbyist (auto industry) in my country don't feel the same way.

there are some ACs that would disagree with claiming 24fps is the easy answer for "the film look" shutter angle, cine lenses, etc... not to mention the production itself such as lighting, dolly and crane moves all convey the cinematic storytelling experience


----------



## LewisShermer (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll do my post-production in instagram for that film effect


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 30, 2014)

LewisShermer said:


> I'll do my post-production in instagram for that film effect



You're joking right? You have to be joking.


----------



## LewisShermer (May 2, 2014)

Axilrod said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do my post-production in instagram for that film effect
> ...


----------



## StudentOfLight (May 2, 2014)

1) Set shutter speed to twice the frame rate as others have mentioned. 
2) Select the Aperture that gives you the depth-of-field required for the intended shot(s)
3) Control your video exposure by:
a) Change ISO to change exposure
b) Add lighting to increase exposure
c) Use ND (or VND) filter to reduce exposure

Side effects:
a) Changes in ISO affect dynamic range, image noise and color accuracy
b) Can be expensive with lots of extra logistical/safety considerations
c) VND filters are expensive and introduce a color cast. Test and see what works best for you.

Personally, I prefer using a Variable Density filter to reduce exposure and jacking up ISO if more exposure is needed. My VND gives me up to 8-stops of dimming and I use ISO 100-12800 on the 5D-III which is up to 7-stops of amplification. So in total I can get almost 15-stops of added leeway in exposure. Anyway good luck.


----------



## ScubaX (May 3, 2014)

Here is a free video on KelbyOne that explains the settings and they use a 5DMIII as an example. There are also different compression types which she only explains in the paid portion of KelbyOne.

This video doesn't play well in my Chrome browser but is fine in FireFox - wondering if anyone else has this issue?

http://kelbyone.com/webcast/photography-tips-tricks-basic-video-with-dslr-episode-59/


----------



## pablo (May 4, 2014)

> 1) Set shutter speed to twice the frame rate as others have mentioned.



Be close. Double is good for fluid movement. Don't be scared to go a little bit out to help exposure. If you are after a specific effect, don't be scared to go a lot out.


> 2) Select the Aperture that gives you the depth-of-field required for the intended shot(s)



Yes. Don't worry about the effects of focus distance on depth of field. Don't worry about the effects of focal length on depth of field. Just control your depth of field by aperture.

THIS IS ACTUALLY REALLY CROCK ADVICE. USE YOUR APERTURE AS PART OF A TOOL SET. 



> 3) Control your video exposure by:





> a) Change ISO to change exposure



This will screw up your edit continuity. At least keep ISO consistent within a scene. Never change it shot to shot within a sequence.


> b) Add lighting to increase exposure



CROCK ADVICE. IDEALLY HAVE LIGHTING EVERYWHERE. CONTROL THE LIGHT. DONT LET LIGHT CONTROL THE SHOT. YES MORE LIGHT = BRIGHTER. DUH!


> c) Use ND (or VND) filter to reduce exposure



OR APERTURE. VNDS DONT WORK ON WIDE LENSES THAT WELL, WORK TERRIBLY ON TELEPHOTO LENSES AND I"VE YET TO USE ONE WHICH IS ENTIRELY CAST FREE.


> Side effects:
> a) Changes in ISO affect dynamic range, image noise and color accuracy



AND SHARPNESS AND MOIRE AND CONTRAST


> b) Can be expensive with lots of extra logistical/safety considerations



YEP. IT CAN.

c) VND filters are expensive and introduce a color cast. Test and see what works best for you.


----------



## polarhannes (May 4, 2014)

Be careful about the picture style you choose for the video. Yes, the picture style for jpegs affects video, too.
In most cases you would want to choose a rather neutral, flat style and add the punch in post production. Otherwise you might get a bad histogram.


----------

